# Carbon Express Maxima Pro Recurve RZ Arrow Shaft



## 10X Archer (Mar 7, 2016)

Has anyone tried the Maxima Recurve RZ arrow yet? What are your thoughts on these new shafts?


----------



## Hoogie2004 (Jun 7, 2014)

I believe it's not available yet. Facebook announcement said it is shipping mid-january.

I'm interested though!


----------



## 10X Archer (Mar 7, 2016)

Good to know thanks


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

10X Archer said:


> Has anyone tried the Maxima Recurve RZ arrow yet? What are your thoughts on these new shafts?


Yup.

Shot a 584 with them in league the other night shooting recurve despite hardly practicing with that bow at all in the past year. 

Have them tuned for my indoor barebow rig as well and they are drilling it. Looks like it will be a good addition to the CX recurve line.


----------



## airwolfipsc (Apr 2, 2008)

Wow! John you avg is 292 with barebow recurve? Thats impressive. Wonder what your olympic rig avg for indoor.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> Shot a 584 with them in league the other night *shooting recurve*


292 avg. was with recurve, not barebow. I would take nothing less than a miracle for me to shoot 292's with my barebow rig. 272's maybe...


----------



## 10X Archer (Mar 7, 2016)

Still great shooting! Awesome, looks like they might be my next set of arrows  Any problems with the pin points deforming enough to affect things when using a clicker?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Don't have the pin points yet. Using some ANCIENT 125-grain A/C/C points that I've been hanging on to for about 14 years now. Wasn't sure why until a few weeks ago. LOL.

Shot them at league again tonight, but this time a NFAA 300 round with my recurve. I literally have not shot an arrow in 2 weeks and fewer than 100 in the weeks leading up to that. Still managed a 297 with 35x's tonight with them. The arrows are up to the task. Wish the archer was right now!

Gonna shoot our league finale using my fita BB rig. Will see what I get there.


----------



## fango0000 (Mar 16, 2011)

How fat is the diameter on these RZ shafts?


----------



## airwolfipsc (Apr 2, 2008)

If im not correct it says .166 dia so thats same size as easton ACE.


----------



## Hoogie2004 (Jun 7, 2014)

This lists the diameter as 0.270" to 0.288" (6.8 to 7.3 mm) with an inner diameter of 0.234" (the pin nock adapter is listed as this).

First time I looked at this, thought they would be fatter (max diameter..)


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Hoogie2004 said:


> View attachment 5202369
> 
> This lists the diameter as 0.270" to 0.288" (6.8 to 7.3 mm) with an inner diameter of 0.234" (the pin nock adapter is listed as this).
> 
> First time I looked at this, thought they would be fatter (max diameter..)


That's correct. They are significantly larger than an A/C/E but not quite as big as a standard carbon ICS arrow. 

I had hoped for a 22 or 23/64" arrow but it just wasn't possible for the tri-spine construction (got too thin and fragile at the ends) so they had to compromise a little on the diameter to keep the wall thickness up.

Having said that, this may be a great all-around arrow for a lot of folks that want to use it for indoor but also field and perhaps even 50 meters. And it's much more affordable than their other tri-spine recurve arrows.

I plan to use it for WA Barebow indoor and field.


----------



## Hoogie2004 (Jun 7, 2014)

limbwalker said:


> That's correct. They are significantly larger than an A/C/E but not quite as big as a standard carbon ICS arrow.
> 
> I had hoped for a 22 or 23/64" arrow but it just wasn't possible for the tri-spine construction (got too thin and fragile at the ends) so they had to compromise a little on the diameter to keep the wall thickness up.
> 
> ...


Sounds like an interesting pretty all-round arrow. Just might have to give it a go sometime...


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

The idea is that they offer the benefits of a tri-spine or barrel tapered shaft, but with a larger diameter to catch a few more lines indoors. Also, the construction is more affordable than most A/C tapered shafts so more folks will be able to shoot them.

I'll probably still use my Nano Pro's for outdoor target on open, windy fields but I will have to compare these and see when the time comes. These are about 25 grains lighter than my NPX's.


----------



## Hoogie2004 (Jun 7, 2014)

limbwalker said:


> The idea is that they offer the benefits of a tri-spine or barrel tapered shaft, but with a larger diameter to catch a few more lines indoors. Also, the construction is more affordable than most A/C tapered shafts so more folks will be able to shoot them.
> 
> I'll probably still use my Nano Pro's for outdoor target on open, windy fields but I will have to compare these and see when the time comes. These are about 25 grains lighter than my NPX's.


I can see that long distance, the NPX or Easton X10's (or ACE) would be preferred. I'd personally try them on 18 or 25 meter competitions (since I've got X10's, it would make no sense not using those at long distance).


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Well, since USArchery's decision to dumb down the barebow division to 50, I'm not sure we even shoot "long distance" anymore... esp. when Applegate and co. were shooting 90 meters not that many years ago.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

limbwalker said:


> Well, since USArchery's decision to dumb down the barebow division to 50, I'm not sure we even shoot "long distance" anymore... esp. when Applegate and co. were shooting 90 meters not that many years ago.


That's not a fair assessment of what USAA did. They polled their membership and tried to cater to what people wanted. You'll not please everyone, but USAA listened to the polling.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

We all have our own opinions I guess. Regardless, now there is nary a reason to shoot beyond 50 meters with a barebow in USArchery competitions when not that long ago, and for over 100 years, barebow archers were shooting nearly 2x that far with much less sophisticated gear. Those are facts. Not opinions.

We'll see how Outdoor Nationals attendance reflects their decision, and then perhaps tell how smart the decision was.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Very true. And for all the warts USAA has, they are one of the few NGBs to recognize barebow in field and target. So I give them props for that.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

So, having said that, I imagine this arrow will actually do pretty well at 50, considering it's light weight and corresponding high FOC. I look forward to putting it through the paces at (ahem) 50 meters.


----------



## Justinbullseye (Jun 30, 2016)

I need to stop right there.
John, you hadn't shot freestyle for 2 weeks and came out with a 297??
How is that possible? The tens of thousands of arrows you shot in 04?
I used to find your story inspirational but this is disheartening!


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

Justin, the blue and white target is a little more forgiving on dropping points. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

How many days before the normies can get these arrows???? Lol

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Justinbullseye said:


> I need to stop right there.
> John, you hadn't shot freestyle for 2 weeks and came out with a 297??
> How is that possible? The tens of thousands of arrows you shot in 04?
> I used to find your story inspirational but this is disheartening!


You realize that's a 297 on a blue/white NFAA indoor face and not a 30-arrow score on a fita face, right?

Heck, if you want to be disheartened, look at Demmer's 299 on that face shooting NFAA Traditional! That's insane.

And John, if I could get more I would have by now. Not sure when they are going out to the public. Soon I hope. I have been running the same 5 arrows for 2 months now!


----------



## Z3R0 (Nov 6, 2014)

I asked CX on Facebook and was told they'd be shipping the week after the ATA Show.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

Well that stinks. Doest give much time to prep them for the Lancaster Classic. 😢

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoogie2004 (Jun 7, 2014)

Anyone got these yet? 

On our side of the big pond (europe) there is no sight of them


----------



## Z3R0 (Nov 6, 2014)

Lancaster Archery Supply's owner's son was shooting them this past weekend at the Lancaster Classic. They're also listed as in stock on LAS' website.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## julle (Mar 1, 2009)

Demmer also used them.
https://youtu.be/dX59X8Q7JSM?t=1h58m12s


----------



## Z3R0 (Nov 6, 2014)

Ah yes, looks like you're correct. I remembered that the top three (at least) barebows were shooting CX but didn't remember which models.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## whynotv2 (Oct 5, 2010)

Anyone know if there's an arrow chart for spine selection floating around? 42-45bs at 29.5-ish inch arrow. I'm guessing either 420 or 500 spine maybe?


----------



## wiatrog (Dec 27, 2014)

limbwalker said:


> So, having said that, I imagine this arrow will actually do pretty well at 50, considering it's light weight and corresponding high FOC. I look forward to putting it through the paces at (ahem) 50 meters.


John, 

Did you ever try these arrows at longer ranges?

If so, how'd they work out?

Thanks,
Greg

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

wiatrog said:


> John,
> 
> Did you ever try these arrows at longer ranges?
> 
> ...


Very well. I actually first tried them at 70 meters, while shooting alongside one of my recurve students. She told me to "please stop" after I put 5 of 6 in the gold with my barebow.


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 1, 2017)

👍👍



limbwalker said:


> Well, since USArchery's decision to dumb down the barebow division to 50, I'm not sure we even shoot "long distance" anymore... esp. when Applegate and co. were shooting 90 meters not that many years ago.


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 1, 2017)

👍



limbwalker said:


> We all have our own opinions I guess. Regardless, now there is nary a reason to shoot beyond 50 meters with a barebow in USArchery competitions when not that long ago, and for over 100 years, barebow archers were shooting nearly 2x that far with much less sophisticated gear. Those are facts. Not opinions.
> 
> We'll see how Outdoor Nationals attendance reflects their decision, and then perhaps tell how smart the decision was.


----------

